# Interesting G Gauge items



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Friday nite I went to one of my favorite hobby shops which is the Hobby Bunker in Malden, MA which is not far from Charlie Ro's. I found some interesting items that can be used on layouts. 
The first is Papo figures and animals from WWW.Papo-France.com. These seem to be around 1/18 to 1/20.3.

Figarti Figures which makes military figures, vehicles and accessories including diorams in 1/30th and 1/32. Definitely look at their 1/30th scale German Military Train and accessories. I think they also have a 1/30th V2 as well.

King & Country has my favorite which ia a 1920's/1930's US Steam Launch and figures. Look at the US Sailor firing a BAR. Think "The Sand Pebbles".


This is just a few of the items they had. Worth visiting their site or if you are going to be in Boston give them and Charlie Ro's a visit. Both can be reached by train and a short bus ride. 


One last thing, the prices are on the expensive side.

LAO


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

Cool............


----------

